# My newest build



## flatcatfever (Dec 26, 2014)

This is my current build I'm working on. For an avet 50w. It is a seeker cts55xxxh with pac bay unibutt, 14" hypalon fore grip, alps HXN guides with matching alps roller top. And a little marbling job with matching thread wraps.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Looks sick man. Love the marbled look


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Beauty! Nice work.


----------

